# Vanishing Point



## Stangfreak

*I was looking around over at the Scale Modeler site and came across this 1/24 scale model car diorama of the ending of the movie Vanishing Point...
I didn't get the creator's name, but this is one fantastic dio and just had to share it with everyone !!!*


----------



## bucwheat

I must have watched that movie 10 times when I was a teen,the final scene with the car in the bulldozier was of a 68 camaro,not a challenger.


----------



## roadrner

bucwheat said:


> I must have watched that movie 10 times when I was a teen,the final scene with the car in the bulldozier was of a 68 camaro,not a challenger.


 
Thank God they didn't waste a MOPAR!  Great dio! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## frankenstyrene

Very cool; saw this a ton of times, too. I'm just glad he didn't do that TV remake from 10-15 years ago *bleh*


----------



## bucwheat

I was wondering what happened to the remake?


----------



## gnukuf0001

THAT ROCKS! Kowalski is my hero... Even got the CBS News van... love it!


----------



## bert model maker

I wish they would remake a 3rd VP movie using a brand new 2011 challenger and have barry newman star in it. I saw a story 2 years ago where he test drove the new 2009 challenger & compared it with his 70, here is a 2010 VP challenger. Plus a plum crazy old & new side by side. I wish Dodge would get rid of the RAM head on the Challenger, those only look good on Ram trucks. That Diorama looks great.


----------



## Panzer Madness

bert model maker said:


> .....I wish Dodge would get rid of the RAM head on the Challenger, those only look good on Ram trucks......


AGREE! :thumbsup:


----------



## stew

Panzer Madness said:


> AGREE! :thumbsup:


As of the 11 modls and the Ram broken off into it's own division, they no longer have the rams head.


----------



## bucwheat

I had a 1970 Challenger in High School,in the flake green. 340 CI,loved that car.


----------



## bert model maker

Thats great news. The rams head only looks good on the Ram trucks. Did they put anything in place of the Ramshead or did they leave that spot empty ?


----------



## Rich stacey

Hi it was me that built this vanishing point diorama, thank you to everyone for your nice comments i'm glad that people all over the world have seen it & like it. I'm entering it in it's first competition on the 25th march i'll let you know how i do. many thanks again:thumbsup:


----------



## ilan benita

Nice diorama


----------



## Dyonisis

bert model maker said:


> Thats great news. The rams head only looks good on the Ram trucks.


 Agreed! They need to stop trying to impress their bosses with what they think looks good. As what the people want - not what they THINK they want as the advertising imbeciles do ("political correctness")! 



Rich stacey said:


> Hi it was me that built this vanishing point diorama, thank you to everyone for your nice comments i'm glad that people all over the world have seen it & like it. I'm entering it in it's first competition on the 25th march i'll let you know how i do. many thanks again:thumbsup:


 This is neat! I wish that there was a bigger picture of it.


----------



## ModelJunkYard

That's really a great job!! Amazing!


----------

